# HR24-100 wireless connection



## bayma

This should have been easy and now I am beside myself. This is a simple setup. I did some reasearch, though apparently not very good research, on what I would need to connect my receiver to the internet and I purchased on eBay a DECA broadband adapter which was new out of the box. Here's what I have: One HR24-100, a Westell 7500 wireless modem/router, the DECA adapter. No whole home.

I have followed all the advice I have found online. I plugged the DECA into my router (it does nothing), I have reset the HR24 with the ethernet cable installed, and I have put the correct IP address, etc., in the advanced networking screen. When I try to connect, it does recognize that the ethernet is connected, but it gives me the "Not Connected (22)" and a result code of 86-636.

On the DECA, the power light is solid green, the NTWK light has never come on, and the c.LINK light starts out solid green but then becomes a blinking amber.

What am I doing wrong? Do I have the wrong equipment? It shouldn't be this hard so I know something is up.

Thanks.


----------



## NR4P

Unplug the ethernet cable from the HR24. And reboot it.
Your HR24 will connect to the internet over the internal DECA via the coax cable.
It cant have an ethernet connection and DECA system.

Assuming your broadband DECA unit is connected to the router and a green label splitter.

There's some excellent diagrams here in the Connected Home area of dbstalk.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

And welcome!


----------



## bayma

The coax is coming from the wall straight into the receiver -- they don't go anywhere other than there. I thought that for the HR24-100 to connect to the internet it needed an ethernet cable going to a wireless signal receiver.


----------



## David Ortiz

If you're trying to connect a single HR24-100 to the internet, it can be as simple as connecting an ethernet cable from the DVR to your (wireless) router. If such a connection is possible, a DECA is not needed.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...V-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-W-Wireless-DECA-Cinema-Connection-Kit-(CCK-W)

Did you get one of the above items?


----------



## bayma

Unfortunately, it has to be done wirelessly.

I got the first one.


----------



## David Ortiz

The first one is a Broadband Deca and requires a signal from the dish and a wired ethernet connection to a router.

The second one is what you need. You would use its ethernet port only to connect to your HR24. Then, using either the WPS button on the Wireless CCK, or the menu system of the HR24, you configure the wireless connection.

If you log in to your DIRECTV account, you can order the second one for $79.99. It is listed under "My Equipment" then "DIRECTV CINEMA Connection Kit" and is the one that says Self Installation.


----------



## veryoldschool

> I have followed all the advice I have found online. I plugged the DECA into my router (it does nothing), I have reset the HR24 with the ethernet cable installed, and I have put the correct IP address, etc.,


This would need to have a coax to feed the DECA signal from the HR24 [which can't have an ethernet cable connected].

"The other" BB DECA is the one that's wireless and can be connected to the coax on the back of the HR24 [or "simply" use ethernet from the HR24 and wireless to your router].


----------



## bobnielsen

If you only have the one receiver, you may not have a SWM LNB or multiswitch. Do you have a single coax going to the HR24 or two? Pressing the dash (-) key on the remote while a program is being watched will say if it is SWM. DECA will only work with SWM hardware, but a wireless bridge, such as the Linksys WET610N will also work, and the passkey can be entered from the HR24 menu.


----------

